# plug and play voltage monitor...KICK A No wires.



## ibanzil (Jun 29, 2008)

I just got my equus voltage monitor from amazon today. Works awesome. You just plug it into your cigarette lighter and it displays the voltage accuratly up to 2 decimal points. Lights up green and has green, yellow, and red LEDs to show condition. 

Doesnt really seem to have any lag, and checked it with my voltmeter...matched. Pretty awesome if you ask me....no wiring and having to find a spot to put a voltmeter. I attached a pic after my grueling 2 second install. LOL 

Cost me around $20 after shipping

Amazon.com: Equus 3721 Battery and Charging System Monitor: Automotive


----------

